# Curing chump joint



## morrit (Apr 8, 2016)

Curing a chump joint immersed in salt. Got to be cured for 9 days (3 days per kilo). Can I use the salt again? If I dried it out... just thinking really. 













20160408_195228.jpg



__ morrit
__ Apr 8, 2016


















20160408_195350.jpg



__ morrit
__ Apr 8, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 8, 2016)

No, discard it. It's drawing moisture out of the meat and into the salt, along with any bacteria etc on the surface.


----------



## morrit (Apr 8, 2016)

I didn't factor bacteria into it as salt makes it inhospitable for breeding but better safe than sorry.


----------

